
Tesla to begin deliveries of Model Y in March - apsec112
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/29/tesla-to-begin-deliveries-of-model-y-by-end-of-first-quarter/
======
sunstone
They'll make the model Y in Fremont because once the Model3 line moves to the
new cast superstructure process enough space will be freed up for both lines
to coexist because of their shared parts. The other factor is the strong
market acceptance of the cybertruck means they'll need space for that and
Sparks Nevada is a better choice because it won't likely share many parts with
the model3/Y other than the motors.

